# AEB 1.8t swap turbo oil and coolant lines? Help.



## Boosted8v (May 5, 2002)

I put an AEB 1.8t from an A4 in my Corrado with a K03s on it with a mk4 1.8t manifold. I have rigged up oil and coolant turbo lines on my car because stock ones didnt line up with anything when doing the swap. Especially since im running mk4 manifold and turbo and b5 engine.
What turbo lines are you guys running with the similar swap. I am running a mk2 oil cooler flange instead of the crooked audi 20v ones. Are you running stock vw one, from what car? and if your running aftermarket ones can you please give me an exact link to buy them. This has been one of the main problems on my car with leaks and hode failure.
Thanks.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Any OE transverse lines will work. the only difference will be the coolant return on the back of the engine. the AEB used a nipple in the block for the line to attach where as the later cars used a M14 threaded banjo.


----------



## Boosted8v (May 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*

What about the oil return? Since they use different oil pans, is the mounting point and length of the return the same between an A4 and a Mk4?


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

You should be using a Mk4 return line and Mk4 pan. No issues if that's the case....if you're not you should be.


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_You should be using a Mk4 return line and Mk4 pan. No issues if that's the case....if you're not you should be.

Mk4 oilpans dont fit AEB blocks, brainiac.


----------



## Boosted8v (May 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubgti* »_
Mk4 oilpans dont fit AEB blocks, brainiac.

Yeah I didnt think they were interchangeable.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Of course, forgot which short block you were using. As mentioned the Mk4 pan doesn't fit the 058 block (AEB).
I do not know if the Mk4 line fits an AEB pan, though I'd be swapping it for a transverse pan anyway.


----------



## RyanRaddo (Apr 10, 2007)

Boosted8v said:


> I put an AEB 1.8t from an A4 in my Corrado with a K03s on it with a mk4 1.8t manifold. I have rigged up oil and coolant turbo lines on my car because stock ones didnt line up with anything when doing the swap. Especially since im running mk4 manifold and turbo and b5 engine.
> What turbo lines are you guys running with the similar swap. I am running a mk2 oil cooler flange instead of the crooked audi 20v ones. Are you running stock vw one, from what car? and if your running aftermarket ones can you please give me an exact link to buy them. This has been one of the main problems on my car with leaks and hode failure.
> Thanks.


Im having the same problem with my swap did you ever get the answer to the oil feed line im stuck on this problem


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Veedubgti said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_You should be using a Mk4 return line and Mk4 pan. No issues if that's the case....if you're not you should be.
> 
> Mk4 oilpans dont fit AEB blocks, brainiac.


lol, is that a little bit of inferiority I sense?


----------



## Skat (Jan 10, 2004)

Boostin20v said:


> You should be using a Mk4 return line and Mk4 pan. No issues if that's the case....if you're not you should be.



i used the 2.0 16v steel pan, and just tapped it, works just fine. And also used all the MK4 lines, just had to heat them up and re-bend them to fit what you are doing.

The oil return line is a flex line so you have some play.


----------



## Minty-MkII (Aug 10, 2008)

What Oil Filter flanges are you guys using to replace the sideways Passat/Audi ones?


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

mk3 ABA works fine.

There's lots of threads out there with this answer :thumbup:


----------



## ronster731 (Sep 25, 2004)

*AEB 1.8t swap turbo oil and coolant lines*

I just had custom lines made from the passat set up. As far as the coolant lines.... I made on my own with regular hose. As far as the oil filter flange I am using a 2.0 A3 style one. GL. I'll try and post some pics up tomorrow if you would like.


----------

